# Savoy Mark II



## takkunelwood (Feb 4, 2009)

Please note first that I am an amateur like whoa over here, having used only point-and-shoot varieties and an 80s-model 35mm with focus and good lenses.

I picked up an old Savoy Mark II green bakelite camera at a thrift shop the other day, since it was only 75 cents and I've been wanting to experiment with older cameras.  However, it's missing its intake spool.  This camera takes 620 film, and I've read a little on the respooling of 120 onto the rolls.  What I want to know is whether I need to buy a 620 spool, or if a 120 would fit.  I also found, when googling, a photo taken with this model camera, and the photographer said that they respooled 35mm film into it.  What's my best solution, and where do I even buy stuff like that?  (I'm on a VERY tight budget, btw.)  Like I said, I'm an extreme amateur, never developed my own stuff in a darkroom (had the opportunity once, but the lesson was cancelled so to speak), never worked with any film more advanced than your average spool of 35mm and 110 film (my god, I hated that stuff.)


----------



## jwkwd (Feb 4, 2009)

This might help: 120in620


----------



## jwkwd (Feb 4, 2009)

This might help as well:   Respooling 120 film onto 620 spools


----------



## takkunelwood (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, but I've already read those.  I meant is there any OTHER information, namely any that is specific to the camera I've got?  Or any kind of help for someone who's never respooled in their life?  I don't have a bunch of money to waste buying film I'm not familiar with just to screw it up.


----------



## compur (Feb 5, 2009)

takkunelwood said:


> Thanks, but I've already read those.  I meant is there any OTHER information, namely any that is specific to the camera I've got?  Or any kind of help for someone who's never respooled in their life?  I don't have a bunch of money to waste buying film I'm not familiar with just to screw it up.



You can buy a roll of 620 print film from B&H here:
Kodak | Portra-160VC 620 Professional Color Print Film (ISO-160)

and send it here for processing:
A trusted name in photo processing for over 50 years - Dwayne's Photo

Another place to buy 620 film is here:
Results*for*620*film*::*Central*Camera*Company


----------



## takkunelwood (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeesh, that's a lot.  Well, for me anyway.  I think I'll try buying a roll of 120 and trimming the edges.  I found a store I think I'll try, Hunt's Photo & Video


Does anybody have a diagram/tutorial of how to load the film correctly?


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 6, 2009)

Your particular camera might 'run' very well with 120 film.  The only way you will know if it will or if it won't, and in which spool position, is to buy a roll and see if it will fit in both the feed and take-up positions.  What you learn from this trial will help you to decide what to do.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 6, 2009)

I have several Savoys (the mk I apparently).  120 spools are a few mm too long.  I think it would be tough to sand them down.  If you could get 120 to fit though, it should work.  All you need is an empty 620 spool on the take-up side.  The new film side just needs to fit, and remain tensioned (that spring that's in there).  Don't forget to tell the lab you need to keep the 620 spool.


----------



## takkunelwood (Feb 11, 2009)

Holy lord, camera jargon is confusing to me.   Now I know how my grandmother feels when I speak internet.


----------



## compur (Feb 11, 2009)

^ I suggest either getting a roll of 620 film for your Savoy or getting a
camera that takes a more commonly available film size such as 35mm 
or 120.


----------



## takkunelwood (Feb 14, 2009)

compur said:


> ^ I suggest either getting a roll of 620 film for your Savoy or getting a
> camera that takes a more commonly available film size such as 35mm
> or 120.


 
I want to first try to make the 120 work because the stuff is cheaper. I can't really afford 620 at $12+ a roll for just a hobby camera. That's the point - I want to work the spiffy cheap camera I found by chance, not buy a specific one. I'd rather fit the film to the camera.

I also found some photos that were taken on similar Savoys where the artist used 35mm film. I have asked them how they did it, but have recieved no response yet. Can this be done with a conventional roll of 35mm off the Walmart shelves, or does it have to be done differently?


----------



## compur (Feb 14, 2009)

takkunelwood said:


> I want to first try to make the 120 work because the stuff is cheaper. I can't really afford 620 at $12+ a roll for just a hobby camera. That's the point - I want to work the spiffy cheap camera I found by chance, not buy a specific one. I'd rather fit the film to the camera.


 
Then I suggest reading up on those web references you mentioned above 
that give instructions on re-spooling 120 onto 620 spools and doing it that
way.  You'll need two 620 spools.



> I also found some photos that were taken on similar Savoys where the artist used 35mm film. I have asked them how they did it, but have recieved no response yet. Can this be done with a conventional roll of 35mm off the Walmart shelves, or does it have to be done differently?


I don't know how that person did that.  My guess would be by re-spooling
35mm onto a 620 spool.


----------

